# Fahaka question



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

My 2" fahaka digs into the sand substrate and stays there for the whole day. 
Is this normal behaviour?


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

my guess is that hes maby scared or stressed or somehing, mine is a a little over 7" and i had never seen him to that till the last cuple days and he has ick at the momenet







, and is very stressed out. but i just say him about 5 minutes ago use his head to dig a bit of a whol and then sit in it. but even he dosnt stay for a whol day. how long u had him for? maby hes still adjusting and scared


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

oojit said:


> My 2" fahaka digs into the sand substrate and stays there for the whole day.
> Is this normal behaviour?
> [snapback]1073353[/snapback]​


Are you sure you have a fahaka and not maybe a fang, arrowhead or one of the other ambush puffers?


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

my fahaka is about 11 inches, and he sleeps buried in the sand everynight, but as soon as the lights in his tank come on he shakes off and starts swimming. I do remember when i first got my puffer, he would be buried all the time, and was a very shy fish, and it was really starting to worry me, but after him being in there about a month he turned into a total different fish, he will follow you around the tank, eat from your hand, but he'll eat anything that hits the water, no tank mates......have you fed him garlic soaked foods? its supposed to clear out any problems internally, thats what i was told when i got mine.

AJ


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> oojit said:
> 
> 
> > My 2" fahaka digs into the sand substrate and stays there for the whole day.
> ...


Ill get a pic asap.


----------

